# Radio Weird



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

When using VLF AM radio, one will hear a strange whistling sound that descends rapidly. That would be lightning. There is lightning going off somewhere on the earth every second of everyday. A lightning flash penetrates the plasma bands surrounding the planet creating ripples which then race around the earth. The highest frequencies of the plasma bands travel faster than the low frequencies so that the VLF receiver emits a sound that falls in pitch. It is called "whistlers" for this reason.






Auroras produce radio frequencies that are appropriately called the "dawn chorus":






This is the sound of a solar flare. Be grateful for earth's magnetic field without which these solar bursts would kill us:






Radio frequencies from Saturn are quite bizarre. Some believe them to be alien transmissions. Ignore the visuals of this clip which are bogus but the sounds are interesting:






Here is an Over the Horizon radar signal caught on shortwave:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

This one is called "spine chilling" although no explanation is given as to why. I find it quite relaxing. It sounds to me like something atmospheric:






This is UVB 76, a Russian station that for year broadcast nothing but this strange signal except occasionally it was interrupted by a voice speaking Russian:






The Swedish Rhapsody Music Box signal is definitely one of the strangest broadcasts by any intelligence agency:






This is believed to be an MI-6 broadcast from England which was dubbed "the Lincolnshire Poacher". Be careful with this one or it will give you an earworm:






The bizarre (but rather hilarious) Max Headroom incident on November 22, 1987:






To my knowledge, the perpetrators were never caught


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I've heard of a couple of these mysteries before. Not the Saturn one though! My dad built something on that spacecraft that picked that signal up. Huh.... very interesting... I'll show it to him!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

If someone had said this is music I would have beleived it.

Hugo Alfvén died in 1960 do they pay royalty for Midsommarvaka?


----------

